# Rat Harness?



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think this is the right place for this?
Anyway. My male rat has been doing well with training and I wanted to expand his area to explore. However, I just can't bring myself to risk losing him. He's my baby boy (I cried when he went in for a neuter, just because of the _risk_ of losing him...). So, I thought maybe a harness would work to both give him the opportunity to explore while soothing my nerves.

I've heard, however, the rats don't like them. Is it more than that? Not liking them - could it be fixed, sort of like how no puppy likes the first collar? The harness I got is for rats, so I'm rather hoping that'll make it so he can't squirm out of it. Assuming that it is something they'll use, would the rats terribly mind if they shared a harness?

Remus is pretty good about taking things in stride -- he didn't mind the bandage the vet had him wear home, he never messed with his stitches, and is pretty good about being flipped over for investigations (my female squeaks and squirms). Do I just have to wait and see? Are there things to beware?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Picture of the harness? My boy could get out (when I could get it on him), the harness broke, and he just hated it... I had a green one... I think it was mesh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8799

I got a small since my male is still young and so he couldn't squirm as much.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmm, that's like the one I have. Different brand, but same concept. You could try it on him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, I hope I have better success than you (no offense) >.<
I really want him to get to go places and play outside.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha no biggie XD make sure you practice in the house before hand ALOT though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was going to try walking him around a friend's house, that way the territory is unfamiliar and interesting but still mostly secure.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I was looking into getting a harness for my rats but when I asked about harnesses here everyone had said the ones they tried and everyone failed at keeping the rat in. Rats are made to be able to escape so the chances of you finding a harness that will a sure you that he won't get out at all is very small. I would try training him outside you can read a thread about how to shoulder train your rat and all out door am activities I believe the thread is called shoulder training an all out side activities. I am sure Rat Daddy would be pleased to help you with training him so you can take him outside if you want to just read the thread first and information on it. You can use the harness as a safety thing outside as well. But I would relay on it all together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been working on shoulder training. I've got the commands down with Remus, I'm just afraid of the outdoor step. So, I wanted to use the harness as a crutch until I felt more secure.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you find a safe zone then that will help don't just go to a random area and put the rat down. You do need to make sure the area is safe for your rat even if you are using the harness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was going to use my campus -- it is wooded enough to provide safety, luckily empty right now as we are between sessions, and usually has enough traffic that it is devoid of predators.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

I dunno, I had one for one of my rats a few years ago and he was fine with it. I haven't tried it since, though, for no particular reason. It's worth a try.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

In the past, I made my own harnesses. It worked really nicely because each one was made to fit my ratties. I used pieces of cloth for the chest piece and thick shoelace-like material for their armpits and for the leash. Most of them disliked the idea of having something confining them, but others didn't mind. At first, do not expect it to be like walking a dog. They don't understand the purpose of what you are trying to do, so they may stray from where you want them to walk. Be patient and have lots of practice. Before taking them outside, if you do make one yourself, practice in the house first. Just to make sure that everything fits right; not being too loose or too tight for your babe(s).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Honestly, I don't want to walk him. I want him to play outside as if he had a yard, but I don't want to risk him leaving or something.
I was hoping that if he wasn't comfortable he would learn not to mind it if it meant going places and seeing things.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Walking, time outside, etc. A harness would be good for any of those activities. Try making a simple one and see how he does with it inside first


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

If it helps, I stuck a harness on my Zinnia really, really early on during playtime to get her used to it (no leash, just the harness) and she could always care less. Never tried to escape... Though, she is really good about 'no' so I don't count on the leash as much as the verbal command to keep her ou of trouble. Good luck!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It comes today, so hopefully I'll know tonight what he thinks!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I got a vest harness for my girls but they wont stay still long enough for me to get it on them!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol I have to use my stern voice and evil eyes to get him to stand still. I usually have about 30 seconds holding him across his belly before he squirms. Being firm buys me another thirty seconds.
I'm hoping I'm quick enough if he decides nope I don't like this and squirms. The sound of velcro is the problem I foresee him not liking.

I hope its no worse than on a kicking bunny.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugh. Thought I would update it.
FAILURE D:
Smallest size on the tightest setting is too big for my 3 mo old rats, both male and female. And I always thought my male was hefty. Sigh. It at least stayed on Remus for like two seconds until he decided "nope, I'm done". For Caius, my female, I got the neck part fashioned tight and she backed out of it. Instantly.

Sigh. I was looking forward to walkies with my ratties. Gonna look into modifying the size on this harness, but to get the right size there is a ridiculous amount of excess.
:|


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol sorry  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Trim the excess and sew the ends neat again


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, there was no excess when I tried to see how to make it so they couldnt wiggle out. It became harness wrapped over and under.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

nanashi7 said:


> Ugh. Thought I would update it.
> FAILURE D:
> Smallest size on the tightest setting is too big for my 3 mo old rats, both male and female. And I always thought my male was hefty. Sigh. It at least stayed on Remus for like two seconds until he decided "nope, I'm done". For Caius, my female, I got the neck part fashioned tight and she backed out of it. Instantly.
> 
> ...


I thought you said there was excess to get it to the right size. Maybe I misread what you meant XD


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, the harness is too big. I tried to remove the straps to make a smaller harness and when the size was right, it was essentially a back stripe with straps. Too much harness, not enough rat even with me trimming the escess straps.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried to get my boys into a harness, needless to say it was a fiasco XD if you can get them into the harness, just make sure the area they are walking in is safe


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh alright, I believe that I understand now :3


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh whoops, just saw the update. Yeah it didn't work out for me either. Good luck!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Getting him in the harness was easy. Remus is my squishy heart rat and does what I ask him to (_*usually*_). It was staying in it once we began walking.


----------



## FidoPuppy (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a harness and leash for a small lizard I believe, many years ago, for our Rattie Dominique. She LOVED it!!! The kids would take her on walks around the neighborhood. Dom Loved it. Fido... I got him a meshy kinda harness for rats and he absolutely refuses to have it put on. I get the front part put on and am working on the back part and he is out of it. And Vice Versa also.... 
I wanted the harness so I could let him run around the house without fear of him getting into stuff or getting lost. Good luck on finding one and please post if you find one that your rattie likes!!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Now this makes me want to make harnesses for the ratties again.
I almost bought one of those little dog strollers that has the zip-up basket for the ratties. It was on sale for $40 at the place my stepdad works at, so I could get it for $20  I might do that so I can take all of my lads on walks.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like to go on car rides with my male, he doesn't get stressed by the scenery but enjoys it. I really just want him to be out and have some grass under his feet and you know other fun things.


----------

